# Kayfun For The Noob



## rvdwesth (16/7/14)

Ok Guys so I am very much hooked on this deal and I keep on craving for more flavor and overall better vape....

Started with a Twisp - Hated the juice in mouth feeling 
Got a Vapeonly Maxi and a larger Ego VV Battery - like it, but it doesn't give a lot of flavor and the battery only lasts about 4 hours  (I vape a lot)
I currently run around with 2 Twisp batteries, my Kangertech, 2 Maxi's filled up and a 2.5ml spare juice for the day. (I told you I vape a lot )

Now I am in confusion central...
1st Problem MVP or tube? I like the look and feel of the iTaste MVP2 - So 1st choice... but the Vamo V5 is also appealing and taking a drag or so off the demo at eCiggies HO i liked it a lot!

2nd Problem I am the tinkering type and like to play with big boy toys - So after endless youtube reviews I kind of like the idea around a Kayfun? How much effort is the rebuilding process and how long between rebuilds?

And lastly for me the noob (very tech savvy) would you recommend the Kayfun or should I rather stick to a Nautilus or Aerotank instead?

Oh and by the way - I do realize the mediocre juice needs an upgrade too, next buy 5 Pawns for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/7/14)

I'm not an expert in with these things, but if I were you I'd go for

VTR + Kayfun (need to cut the top ring of the vtr for the kayfun) 
and
MVP + mPt3
and
Nemisis + TOHB atty

You will have the world of fun and a very good vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (16/7/14)

hi @rvdwesth 

glad to see you on your way with the vaping journey- you better hold on tight, its an awesome ride.

ok, regarding the kayfun, all i can say it, GET IT!!!! i guarantee you will love it.

the rebuilding process, is like you mentioned it, a process. when i started with rebuildables, one coil took me about 10mins to do. now i can do it in under a minute.

so with time and practice it gets a lot easier and more interesting.

once you have your coil, it can last months- all you need to do it dry burn the coil and change the wick.

i promise you, once you move to rebuildables, you will never look back at conventional tanks (nautilus/ aerotanks) again

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (16/7/14)

Am i right in saying the Kayfun will not fit in the VTR without an extension tube?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (16/7/14)

Here is your solution:

Get a higher power electronic mod that can easily drive a Nautilus and an Aerotank, but also a rebuildable like the Kayfun and drippers later on. Options are the Sigelei 30W, the Cana 30W, etc. Using commercial tanks on these you need higher (2 ohms) resistance coil units for the Aerotank/Nautilus to be able to use the lower power settings. 

My personal choice would be the Sigelei 30 W with the Aerotank and then a Kayfun or Russian.

With above you need good and safe batteries. Best will be the VTC5 or the purple Efest 35A. And a charger. And for the Kayfun/Russian some 28 g Kanthal wire and maybe some 2 mm hollow Ekowool for wicking if you do not want to use cotton.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/7/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Am i right in saying the Kayfun will not fit in the VTR without an extension tube?


You will have to use the extension tube or you can cut off the ring and it will look like this







Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Snape of Vape (16/7/14)

@rvdwesth I followed basically the same route as you. Twisp, maxi bdcc from vape only, mpt3. 

I decided to get a kayfun and see what the fuss is about, and I can promise you it's worth every cent! Building my first coil took a bit of time but after that you knock it out easily and quickly. The coil part lasts long so it's just rewicking it when you feel a drop in performance, and that is quick and easy. 

The biggest issue with the rebuildable route I believe is that you want to try something new every day! You end up removing a perfectly working single coil, go try a dual coil, remove that for sub ohm, cotton for silica etc... There are hundreds of ways to tinker with it, change flavour, vapour, heat of vapour, throat hit! Mech side of things opened up a whole new world for me in the ecig environment and I'll only use the other tanks now when I have to stealth vape or such. 

I'm using a kayfun lite plus and a trident dripper on the nemesis. Will be ordering more hardware come month end. 

Shout if you have any questions, guys on here are very knowledgeable and friendly. 

Just my 5c

Ps. Have a look here on my post when I ordered my mech and such

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/49939

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## bones (16/7/14)

I agree with Andre. I was basically in the same position you @rvdwesth. Followed the route @Andre suggested above, but am going for the eVic instead of the Sigelei. After this i'll probably wont be buying another MOD for quite some time, so i don't mind laying out the cash upfront for something that will have a reasonable lifespan.

I am also looking at this Russian / Kayfun doohickey, but that's a conversation for another day lol

Vapeclub has the Sigelei's in stock for around R1400, and you can get the Kayfun clone for around R400.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (16/7/14)

In all honesty, you'll end up getting a mech...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/7/14)

Limbo said:


> In all honesty, you'll end up getting a mech...


Why do you say that? The new higher power electronic devices can do all a mech device can do and more. Or are you referring to the rebuildable atomizer?


----------



## Limbo (16/7/14)

Andre said:


> Why do you say that? The new higher power electronic devices can do all a mech device can do and more. Or are you referring to the rebuildable atomizer?


They can do all that, but put a mech next too a electronic device and ask a man too choose? And the then the Hana problem thread, I doubt I'll ever get one. There's just something about a mech, probably the power at your disposal without the chance of breaking it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (16/7/14)

Limbo said:


> They can do all that, but put a mech next too a electronic device and ask a man too choose? And the then the Hana problem thread, I doubt I'll ever get one. There's just something about a mech, probably the power at your disposal without the chance of breaking it.



That thread is for the "cana" which is a cheap Chinese clone of the original. With the chips becoming easily available its only up to people's imagination what they want them to look like. Then the Chinese will mass produce it

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (16/7/14)

crack2483 said:


> That thread is for the "cana" which is a cheap Chinese clone of the original. With the chips becoming easily available its only up to people's imagination what they want them to look like. Then the Chinese will mass produce it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 in the next door factory? 
But in all seriousness, vaping is a journey, choose your route. I won't regret what I've done, but very happy where I'm so far.


----------



## Andre (16/7/14)

Limbo said:


> They can do all that, but put a mech next too a electronic device and ask a man too choose? And the then the Hana problem thread, I doubt I'll ever get one. There's just something about a mech, probably the power at your disposal without the chance of breaking it.


Yip, those are the only advantages most mechs have left - size, price and less potential points of failure. On all other fronts the new higher power electronic mods are king. One exception for me is the Reo (mech), which have a few other advantages.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (16/7/14)

Limbo said:


> in the next door factory?
> But in all seriousness, vaping is a journey, choose your route. I won't regret what I've done, but very happy where I'm so far.



For sure. I love my mech but kinda miss my mvp for the battery life. Currently waiting for my cana montana to arrive just to get that constant regulated power back.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (16/7/14)

Andre said:


> Yip, those are the only advantages most mechs have left - size, price and less potential points of failure. On all other fronts the new higher power electronic mods are king. One exception for me is the Reo (mech), which have a few other advantages.


Looks?


----------



## Limbo (16/7/14)

crack2483 said:


> For sure. I love my mech but kinda miss my mvp for the battery life. Currently waiting for my cana montana to arrive just to get that constant regulated power back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


My MVP is now my work device.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/14)

OK a bit late into this thread but my advice is to follow @Andre's advice to the letter! He is 100% spot on!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/7/14)

Limbo said:


> Looks?


Lol, that is so subjective. How did one member put it - his "inner geek" likes that electronic mod with all the buttons and screen and functions! Personally, I like simplicity (read "Reo"), but have to try and answer the original question around the facts supplied.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limbo (16/7/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, that is so subjective. How did one member put it - his "inner geek" likes that electronic mod with all the buttons and screen and functions! Personally, I like simplicity (read "Reo").


Yea, I'm probably not the most subjective guy right now since I got my mech setup yesterday only. Also like the buttons and screen, but there's just something about a good mech that shouts "I'm the man!".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (16/7/14)

I like the old Harley Davidson type no nonsense approach to things, that's why my vote would be a mech, for reliability and peace of mind.

It's like getting one of these





unbreakable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (16/7/14)

i havent touched my nemesis since i got the cana


----------



## phanatik (16/7/14)

I'll be watching this thread closely, as I'm considering getting myself a RBA + Mod setup as well. 

But my everyday device is the magnificent MVP + mPT3 (with a 1.5ohm coil).

Flavour and vapour production is Great!


----------



## RoSsIkId (16/7/14)

The kayfun or russian is very easy to maintain for a noob.

Im also still a noob on it. Orderd a kayfun 3.1 from fastech so it took abit of time to get here. In the mean while alex borrowed me his russian 91 to practice on and get the feel of what a rba is. The 1st coil I tried myself I used 1 meter of kanthal to get it to what I want.

Make sure you got a nice building kit, I bought 1.5mm 1.8mm and 2mm drill bits to wrap the kanthal on. Get a decent micro screw driver set, works well and get a buiding deck / ohm meter. Makes life easier.

Otherwise enjoy it, watch alot of youtube vids, post on the forum your builds, the guys that know will give you advise and praise you on the build.

Im also more of a elec mod guy so im running my kayfun on a cana mod. 1ohm coil with 0nic juice and the air hole all the way open will make rain clouds and put a hubbly to sleep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (17/7/14)

So let me understand this. A mech mod is cheaper and has less points of failure, but you're pretty much stuck with the power you're vaping, but the power you're vaping at is dependant on the coil you build? Whereas an electrical mod is pricier but added to the options to vary voltage or wattage you're also protected from an exploding battery and shorts??? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (17/7/14)

phanatik said:


> So let me understand this. A mech mod is cheaper and has less points of failure, but you're pretty much stuck with the power you're vaping, but the power you're vaping at is dependant on the coil you build? Whereas an electrical mod is pricier but added to the options to vary voltage or wattage you're also protected from an exploding battery and shorts???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


yes that pretty much sums it up

just to add, you can run sub ohms on a mech, whereas most electronic mods wont fire under 1.2Ω


----------



## rvdwesth (17/7/14)

1.2 - 1.6 ohm will work for me - much more than I'm used to 
So the elec mod will work perfect.
From what i can see using an elec mod you can also get away with not having a separate ohm meter?


----------



## Riaz (17/7/14)

rvdwesth said:


> 1.2 - 1.6 ohm will work for me - much more than I'm used to
> So the elec mod will work perfect.
> From what i can see using an elec mod you can also get away with not having a separate ohm meter?


correct

most electronic mods have a built in ohms reader


----------



## Alex (17/7/14)

rvdwesth said:


> 1.2 - 1.6 ohm will work for me - much more than I'm used to
> So the elec mod will work perfect.
> From what i can see using an elec mod you can also get away with not having a separate ohm meter?


 
Indeed, but I would still consider getting the ohm meter anyway. It's one of those invaluable tools you will likely need for troubleshooting at the very least. And is not very expensive, a multimeter will also suffice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (17/7/14)

Riaz said:


> yes that pretty much sums it up
> 
> just to add, you can run sub ohms on a mech, whereas most electronic mods wont fire under 1.2Ω


That is true of the older generation electronic mods, but not anymore with the Sigelei 20 & 30 W, the Hana & Cana 30 W, the Evic 30W, etcetera.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/7/14)

After buying my Kayfun I'm really struggling to get any enjoyment out of commercial tanks, the mpt3 is nice but lacks vapour, nautilus makes awesome clouds but little flavour and zero throat hit. Can't go wrong with the Kayfun. I'm using an innokin SVD to power it and am very very happy with its performance, rarely go over 11 watts. The SVD 2.0 is coming around September, very excited to see how that performs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (18/7/14)

@BumbleBee do you drip?
1.5 ohm coil at 5.5v inside the trident V2 ontop the SVD


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/14)

MarkK said:


> @BumbleBee do you drip?
> 1.5 ohm coil at 5.5v inside the trident V2 ontop the SVD


nope, not dripping yet.... I'm using all my available funds to convert smokers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/7/14)

Good for you @BumbleBee


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## phanatik (18/7/14)

Sorry, not sure if this was covered, but would I be able to use a Kayfun on a MVP?
And secondly, what's the deal with authentic Kayfuns and clones?


----------



## Space_Cowboy (18/7/14)

phanatik said:


> Sorry, not sure if this was covered, but would I be able to use a Kayfun on a MVP?
> And secondly, what's the deal with authentic Kayfuns and clones?


 
I'm currently using a Kayfun on a MVP with a 1.3 ohm coil. I'm not sure if the MVP possibly won't fire below a certain resistance? Most electronic mods I know of will only fire up to a certain resistance. 

I'm a super newbie to RBA's but as far as I understand the difference between the 2 is that the clone is essentially a knock-off of the authentic. Authentic will usually have better build quality etc. and is the "original". The clone is then a cheaper version of the authentic..

I'm sure the more experienced peeps will swoop in soon enough to give you the real answers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (26/7/14)

@phanatik as @Space_Cowboy mentioned, it will fire, your only problem would be sub-ohm coils and such. If you already have the MVP, go for it as cowboy confirmed it works, if not, consider a kayfun on a mech mod (master race)!


----------

